# RS232 Schnittstelle ansprechen



## binoldino (26. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Ich brauche eure Hilfe! Ich bin leider kein VB-Experte ich kann nur ein bischen C# programmieren.

Ich muss einen VB-Code schreiben mit dem ich eine RS232 Schnittstelle ansprechen kann und Daten auslesen kann.
Leider habe ich keine großartige Ahnung. 

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Oder gibts vielleicht irgendwo nen Code, den ich downloaden kann und nur meinen Comport, Baudrate, etc. umschreiben muss

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Grüße Binoldino


----------



## DrSoong (26. April 2007)

RS232 ist die Serielle Schnittstelle, dazu gibts hier ein gutes VB6-Tutorial. Da du bei deinen Kenntnissen von C# sprichst, mutmaße ich aber mal, dass du vielleicht etwas für VB.NET suchst, wenn ja frag bitte im .NET-Unterforum nach.


Der Doc!


----------



## Alex F. (26. April 2007)

ich frage mich gerade 


> Ich brauche eure Hilfe! Ich bin leider kein VB-Experte ich kann nur ein bischen C# programmieren.



warum machst du es dann nicht auch in c# ?


----------



## binoldino (27. April 2007)

Danke für den Tipp, ich werde es gleich mal testen.

Zu der Frage:
warum machst du es dann nicht auch in c# ?

Ich habe das Programm DIAdem von NI, falls es dir was sagt? Und in DIAdem gibt es leider keine C# Entwicklungsumgebung nur eine VB, deshalb brauch ich einen Code dazu.

Vielen Dank

Grüße Binoldino


----------

